# How often does a dog need to be groomed



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a shitzu/bichon. I know your supposed to brush them alot but how often do they need to go to a groomers?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The groomer here will charge extra if you let bichons or poodles go more than 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Why would they charge more? Do you think $45-60 is about the right price for my kind of dog, because that was the estimate the groomer at petco gave me.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

That sounds about right by what PetCo here charges (around $40-55 for most things Wally gets)

Though, Wally usually goes in only for a bath and maybe a light trim. If I can hear his nails when walking around - then he'll get a nail trim too.

I'd say that's usually 4 weeks or so, especially for just the bath and trim. As far as I know, they don't charge more.

Wally's similar to a Bichon, and pretty much gets treated as one (or a Maltese, he's actually been called a "large Maltese").


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i suppose $45ish would be a good price range. it's hard to quote sometimes since you need to be able to see the dog, feel the coat, etc to give a better estimate. 

a mix like a shih tzu/bichon should be groomed, i personally think, every 4-6 weeks. you have two different breeds in one, and therefore two different coat types growing which makes matting easier and more likely.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

At the least I say groomed every 4 weeks and bathed/brushed inbetween. Letting such breed(s) go that long is only asking for a mess. 

Most of the dogs that come in to the shop I work at are either Bichons or Shih Tzus. The Shih Tzus, depending on their cut, can go 4 weeks, but they always still have some mats under the arms, butt, and inside of the legs. The Bichons however, 3 weeks is pushing it. That's why most of our clients are on a 1,2,3, or 4 weeks standing. The people on the four week standing usually have dogs with matting. Anyone over a four week standing usually ends up with a heavy mat charge.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you all for answering my questions. Your the best! lol


----------

